# Sulzer



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't think the description was written by an engineer


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> I don't think the description was written by an engineer
> View attachment 74458
> View attachment 74466


Maybe not, but the poor ships engineers have to solve all the problems on the high seas while the engine is in service, not the shore staff.(Hippy)(Frogger)


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

david freeman said:


> Maybe not, but the poor ships engineers have to solve all the problems on the high seas while the engine is in service, not the shore staff.(Hippy)(Frogger)


Have you just been made manager of Nottingham Forest pal .LOL


----------

